# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  TORMENTA DE NIEVE

## ARENA

Sabe alguien que material utilizan:

1.Jorge Blass
2.Copperfield

Para crear la tormenta de nieve ?

Porque la que compras son papelitos muy grandes y no crean tanto efecto como la de Jorge Blass que de una carga sale muchisima "nieve" y la de Copperfield es una especie de espuma. Saben que materiales son estos ?

Gracias

----------


## javifocus

La verdad que no estoy seguro, pero tiene pinta de ser esto http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/524
o algo parecido.
Un saludo.

----------


## davidmagic

Hola Arena,

¿cómo estás? Bueno, te cuento algo acerca del número de la nieve. Empezaré diciendo que, de momento, te olvides del número de David. Sí, lo que utiliza es espuma, pero es un método complicado de realizar. ¿Para qué vamos a desvelar un secreto o un método o una técnica o lo que sea, si no vamos a hacerlo nunca? Supongo que es mejor que te sigas ilusionando cada vez que veas el número. Yo lo haría. Pero, vamos, que si todavía quieres saber como funciona, ya sabes donde estoy. 

El número de Jorge fue creado por Kevin James y, actualmente, lo utilizan para cerrar su espectáculo infinidad de magos en todo el mundo. Es una versión más moderna del clásico efecto de la Tormenta China. Lógicamente, el efecto no es tan bueno como el de David (no tiene comparación... jajaja), pero sí es mucho más barato. Lo que utiliza Jorge son una especie de pastillas (hechas de confeti) y un abanico/ventilador. Las pastillas en cuestión las puedes encontrar en cualquier tienda de Magia... Utiliza varias cargas durante el número...

En otro foro puse un resumen sobre la historia de la nieve de Copperfield que, por lo visto, ahora está rulando por todo en internet...   :Lol:   (la próxima vez espero que me compren los 'royalties'... jejej).

Desde mi punto de vista, Jorge no hace este efecto en condiciones. Se lo he visto hacer muchas veces (en directo y en TV) y no me termina de convencer. Es una opinión personal y, si sirve, una crítica constructiva. No tengo nada en contra de él o de su Magia... Al contrario, es un tío de lo más majo que he conocido y, para colmo, es un fenómeno. Así que... Pero, bueno, lo que quería decir. Jorge podría utilizar nieve artificial en lugar de papelitos. El impacto entre el público se vería aumentado en un 500%. De verdad, un par de máquinas de nieve no son caras. Además, él se lo puede permitir...

Con el de David he llorado, al igual que miles de personas en todo el mundo. 

_Este número lo puso de moda el maestro Copperfield allá por el año 1995 (yo era un enano, aún... jejej). Con él, cerraba cada noche su espectáculo "Dreams & Nightmares" ("Sueños y pesadillas"), en Broadway. A propósito, quiero recordaros que este espectáculo batió records en taquilla superando al resto de espectáculos que estaban en cartel por aquél entonces: "The Lion King" ("El rey león"), "Cats", "The Phantom of the Opera" ("El fantasma de la Ópera") o "Chicago". En la actualidad, sigue manteniendo este récord y es que Copperfield es Copperfield..._ 

Sólo lo puedo resumir con una palabra: I·M·P·R·E·S·I·O·N·A·N·T·E

Por cierto, como no escribo mucho en este foro, aprovecho para daros adelantaros una noticia en primicia: MUY PRONTO TENDREMOS NOTICIAS DEL MEJOR MAGO DEL S.XX!!! Lo dejo en el aire. En unos meses, seguiremos viendo con el maestro Magia, pero de la de verdad.

Un abrazo.  :Wink:  



_(*Lo que está en cursiva fue parte del texto que escribí en otro foro dedicado a este número)._

----------


## mariio

> Sabe alguien que material utilizan:
> 
> 1.Jorge Blass
> 2.Copperfield
> 
> Para crear la tormenta de nieve ?
> 
> Porque la que compras son papelitos muy grandes y no crean tanto efecto como la de Jorge Blass que de una carga sale muchisima "nieve" y la de Copperfield es una especie de espuma. Saben que materiales son estos ?
> 
> Gracias


buenas ps t lo cuento
jorge blas utiliza:
la tipica tomenta d nieve 
un taburete aparentemente normal 
2 kabukis
david usa:
polvo d nieve
un wevo d ventiladores 
una plataforma
un niño xD

----------


## magoivan

alguien sabe alguna manera rapida y facil de poder cortar trozos de papel para azer una tormenta de nieve? me podrian decir con que papel va mejor? gracias

----------


## davidmagic

> Iniciado por ARENA
> 
> Sabe alguien que material utilizan:
> 
> 1.Jorge Blass
> 2.Copperfield
> 
> Para crear la tormenta de nieve ?
> 
> ...


Hola Mario,

¿qué tal va todo? El taburete que usa Jorge Blass es el que fabrica y vende Kevin James. Se puede adquirir directamente en su página web: www.kjmagic.com La relación calidad-precio no me termina de convencer. 

Arena, la versión de Jorge, como ya dije, te saldrá mucho más económica que ninguna otra. Así que, en el caso de estar interesado en realizar el efecto, es la que te recomiendo. Sí es cierto que la de David es mucho más impactante y no tiene comparación con la de KJ, pero es importante recordaros que la versión de David es exclusiva para él. A propósito, en la versión de Copperfield no se usa polvo de nieve ni nada parecido, como dice Mario. Es un sistema novedoso, creado para él y de gran impacto mágico. Por desgracia, este sistema está fuera de alcance de la mayoría. No me refiero al tema económico, sino al tema escénico. Es imposible de realizar a no ser que vayas a actuar en grandes teatros, palacios de deportes,...  




> alguien sabe alguna manera rapida y facil de poder cortar trozos de papel para azer una tormenta de nieve? me podrian decir con que papel va mejor? gracias


Ivan, por lo que cuesta las pastillas a las que he hecho referencia, yo ni me lo pensaría. No son muy caras y en cada paquete te vienen varias cargas. Ya me contarás...

Sed felices!!!

----------


## halexx

Yo estoy detrasde ello, me parece un efecto muy bonito, la verdad que creia que la silla de jorge blass o alguna parecida eran mas bratas.... pero madre mia, creo que lo hare por abanico normal y ya esta ajjaja


una pregunta alguien me puede decir que tal sale la que hay en tiendamagia y que musica queda bien para realizar dixo efecto,,,,, muchas gracias por adelantado




saludos

----------


## mago_kaito

Pues mira, la musica que yo uso es la b.s.o de eduardo manostijeras (que a veces también la usa jorge blass)

----------


## halexx

menos mall que wayyyy

llevo tiempo buscando la cancioncita jejeje


muchas gracias, me pondre manos a la obra¡¡¡



saludoss

----------


## davidmagic

A ver chicos, ya lo dije en su día pero lo vuelvo a repetir. La música que usa Jorge en su número de la nieve no es la BSO de Eduardo Manostijeras. Esa es la música que usa para el hilo roto y recompuesto,... La que utiliza para su número de la nieve se llama _"Dragon, The Bruce Lee Story Theme"_ de Randy Edelman. Esta música pertenecía al recien desparecido espectáculo de los grandes de Las Vegas: Siegfried & Roy. A Jorge le gustó esta canción y a copió (vaya novedad en él...  :roll: jajaja).

Veo que hay muchos aficionados a la Magia en este foro que acaban de empezar y, probablemente, no sepan quienes son S&R. Es una pena que en España se conozca tan poco la bellísima Historia de la Magia. Bueno, a lo que voy que sino me enrollo (como de costumbre...). Digamos que a los alemanes _Siegfried & Roy_ se le pueden considerar como dos de los gigantes de la Magia del s. XX. Entre otras cosas, son los culpables de que Las Vegas (Nevada, EEUU) se convirtiera en La Meca de la Magia. Destacan también por su gran dedicación al cuidado y el respeto de la Madre Naturaleza. Son unos pioneros que, sin duda, han dejado huella, junto con Copperfield, Lance Burton y otros, en el mundo de la Magia. 







Un saludo.

----------


## halexx

Acabop de verla esa cancion y no es la que yo digo, la que yo digo es la que utiliza en su espectaculo, el otro dia en cuatro, siempre que la he visto la ha utilizaoo pero no la consigooo alguien la conoce :Confused: ?''


graciasss

----------


## davidmagic

Halexx, te acabo de enviar un privado.

Un saludo.

----------


## Nether

Alguien ha probado la nieve de Steve Spangler? Me gustaria q la gente me contase q opina de su efecto y tb de su "volatilidad".

----------


## mago_kaito

Hola, a veces he visto a jorge blass haciendo la tormenta con un abanico, pero después lo deja i le sale volando de las manos. Que classe de aparato es ese? nunca he oido hablar de el, alguien me lo puede especificar?
gracias

----------


## davidmagic

> Hola, a veces he visto a jorge blass haciendo la tormenta con un abanico, pero después lo deja i le sale volando de las manos. Que classe de aparato es ese? nunca he oido hablar de el, alguien me lo puede especificar?
> gracias


jajajaja  :Lol:   Volvemos a lo mismo... Kaito, el taburete con ventilador que usa Jorge Blass en su número lo puedes encontrar en la web de su creador: Kevin James (www.kjmagic.com). Cuesta un poco menos de 350.000 pelillas. Personalmente, no lo recomiendo. Hace un ruido espantoso. Peor que un secador de pelo... 

Al final, me va a terminar gustando el número de Jorge... jajajjajajaja :D 

Un saludo.  :Wink: 

[img]http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0RAAAAL0UENF6mPLnWSWS5zz0UmbnIbTIOSR18wZ1mDun28KD8  35oSA1XbRVhM1S49DARs4z6sMuk6tQLnASivWBNVR**N7R*h7u  jCoH7Oyk/in_snow2.jpg[/img]

----------

